# Diablo III umsonst bei WoW-Jahrespass



## Imba-Noob (22. Oktober 2011)

Wer jetzt schon weiß, dass er WoW die nächsten 12 Monate spielen möchte, kann sich einen WoW-Jahrespass kaufen und erhält Diablo III kostenlos dazu!

Link und weitere Infos: eu.battle.net/de/int?r=wow


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

Werde ich z. B. machen


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Oktober 2011)

und ein mount


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Und bei Registrierung einer Diablo CE 4 Monate WoW Spielzeit zusätzlich ... und garantierten Beta-Zugang

(für mich ändert sich nix...halbjährliche Abbuchung hab ich jetzt schon und ein Verzicht auf das Kündigungsrecht für 1 Jahr, tut mir jetzt auch nicht sonderlich weh)


----------



## Manticorê (22. Oktober 2011)

Für mich klingt das so, als wenn das die letzte instanz ist um die Spieler, im falle eines Flops, beim Spiel zu halten.
Klar klingt das verlockend, noch D3 und ein Mount dazu zu bekommen, aber das allein ist für mich kein grund dieses Abo abzuschließen.
Aber es ist jedem seine Wahl, was man macht.


----------



## Fedaykin (22. Oktober 2011)

Meine Frau und ich haben das Angebot auch sofort angenommen. Account wird eh bezahlt, und dann noch D3 umsonst und ein Mount sowie garantierten Beta Zugang für das kommende Addon? Was will man mehr.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Manticorê schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das so, als wenn das die letzte instanz ist um die Spieler, im falle eines Flops, beim Spiel zu halten.
> Klar klingt das verlockend, noch D3 und ein Mount dazu zu bekommen, aber das allein ist für mich kein grund dieses Abo abzuschließen.
> Aber es ist jedem seine Wahl, was man macht.



Es ist kein "Abo" im eigentlichen Sinne sondern der Verzicht auf sein Kündigungsrecht für 12 Monate, ähnlich einem Handyvertrag


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Werde ich z. B. machen



hab ich schon gemacht *gg


----------



## Manticorê (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es ist kein "Abo" im eigentlichen Sinne sondern der Verzicht auf sein Kündigungsrecht für 12 Monate, ähnlich einem Handyvertrag



Ok, würde ich aber trozdem nicht machen, denn ich will einfach die freiheit haben aufzuhören, wann ich will.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> hab ich schon gemacht *gg




kein Authentificator, kein Tan-Maker der Bank hier


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

genau kaufen leute! is ja nur ein 1 jahres vertrag ...

damit blizzard nicht die kunden weglaufen wenn der große drache tot ist, und das große warten aufs nächste addon beginnt ... ^^


----------



## jezus81 (22. Oktober 2011)

Echt clever von Blizzard. Man will natürlich verhindern, dass die Spieler sich die starke Konkurrenz anschauen (z.B. SWTOR). 

Bin gespannt, ob das noch ein rechtliches Nachspiel hat. Man könnte immerhin sagen, dass Activision/Blizzard ihre marktbeherrschende Stellung im MMO-Bereich ausnutzen und das Verschenken eines Vollpreis-Blockbuster-Titels wie Diablo 3 gegen 12-monatige Bindung wettbewerbswidrig sei. 
Es ist immerhin bekannt, dass die meisten MMO-Spieler nicht bereit sind mehrere Spiele-Abos parallel zu unterhalten...

Die relevante Norm des Wettbewerbsrechts ist übrigens § 19 GWB (Gesetz gegen Wettbewerbsbeschränkungen)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

jezus81 schrieb:


> Echt clever von Blizzard. Man will natürlich verhindern, dass die Spieler sich die starke Konkurrenz anschauen (z.B. SWTOR).
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob das noch ein rechtliches Nachspiel hat. Man könnte immerhin sagen, dass Activision/Blizzard ihre marktbeherrschende Stellung im MMO-Bereich ausnutzen und das Verschenken eines Vollpreis-Blockbuster-Titels wie Diablo 3 gegen 12-monatige Bindung wettbewerbswidrig sei.
> Es ist immerhin bekannt, dass die meisten MMO-Spieler nicht bereit sind mehrere Spiele-Abos parallel zu unterhalten...



ach rechtlich hat das null konsequenzen. ^^


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

jezus81 schrieb:


> Echt clever von Blizzard. Man will natürlich verhindern, dass die Spieler sich die starke Konkurrenz anschauen (z.B. SWTOR).



Es ist ein freiwilliger Verzicht, auf den man hingewiesen wird, deshalb rechtlich völlig einwandfrei
BTW: was genau hindert mich daran mir trotzdem Konkurrenz anzusehen? Oder gar 2 und mehr P2P Games gleichzeitig zu spielen?


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> BTW: was genau hindert mich daran mir trotzdem Konkurrenz anzusehen? Oder gar 2 und mehr P2P Games gleichzeitig zu spielen?



wie wärs mit der finanziellen situation?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es ist ein freiwilliger Verzicht, auf den man hingewiesen wird, deshalb rechtlich völlig einwandfrei
> BTW: was genau hindert mich daran mir trotzdem Konkurrenz anzusehen? Oder gar 2 und mehr P2P Games gleichzeitig zu spielen?



nichts natürlich xD

aber wenn du an ein mmo gebunden bist dann spielste auch eher das - auser du kannst dir 2 leisten bzw hast die zeit.

das trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber auf viele.


----------



## Fedaykin (22. Oktober 2011)

jezus81 schrieb:


> Echt clever von Blizzard. Man will natürlich verhindern, dass die Spieler sich die starke Konkurrenz anschauen (z.B. SWTOR).
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob das noch ein rechtliches Nachspiel hat. Man könnte immerhin sagen, dass Activision/Blizzard ihre marktbeherrschende Stellung im MMO-Bereich ausnutzen und das Verschenken eines Vollpreis-Blockbuster-Titels wie Diablo 3 gegen 12-monatige Bindung wettbewerbswidrig sei.
> Es ist immerhin bekannt, dass die meisten MMO-Spieler nicht bereit sind mehrere Spiele-Abos parallel zu unterhalten...



Ich habe es immer gesagt, sage es immer wieder, und werde es immer sagen.

Leute: wenn ihr absolut, und wirklich keine Ahnung von irgendwelcher juristischer Thematik habt, lasst die Finger davon. Ich sage einem Schreiner auch nicht wie man am besten einen Stuhl zimmert....schrecklich dieses gefährliche Halbwissen, wobei es nicht einmal ein Halbwissen ist. Ätzend...


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> wie wärs mit der finanziellen situation?



Puh...soweit ich weiß ist zumindest die erste Frage kein Problem, haben doch sämtliche P2P Spiele mind. einen Freimonat...


----------



## jezus81 (22. Oktober 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich habe es immer gesagt, sage es immer wieder, und werde es immer sagen.
> 
> Leute: wenn ihr absolut, und wirklich keine Ahnung von irgendwelcher juristischer Thematik habt, lasst die Finger davon. Ich sage einem Schreiner auch nicht wie man am besten einen Stuhl zimmert....schrecklich dieses gefährliche Halbwissen, wobei es nicht einmal ein Halbwissen ist. Ätzend...



Da wetterst Du leider gegen den Falschen. Ich habe tatsächlich Jura studiert...


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> nichts natürlich xD
> 
> aber wenn du an ein mmo gebunden bist dann spielste auch eher das - auser du kannst dir 2 leisten bzw hast die zeit.
> 
> das trifft nicht auf alle zu, aber auf viele.




Ich möchte mir Star Wars und Diablo 3 auch ansehen und ich frage mich jetzt schon wo ich als arbeitender Mensch nur die Zeit dafür her nehme....
Ich hoffe nur Patch 4.3 und SWTOR kommt nciht zur selben Zeit, weil dann hab ich ein großes Problem....


----------



## Brangar (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe das ähnlich, rechtliche Konsequenzen sind aus meiner Sicht Quatsch.
Was es aber zeigt, ist das Blizzard sich wohl recht Sorgen macht , dass SWTOR ihnen einige Abbonenten abziehen wird.
Denn zu verschenken haben die sicher nix und aus reiner Menschenliebe macht sowas auch keiner.
Was auch ziemlich interessant ist, ist dass sie wohl SWTOR als ersten echten Konkurrenten ansehen. Sonst hätten sie wohl solche Aktionen schon früher gemacht.

Ich werde das Angebot wohl auch nicht annehmen, denn ich habe mir die SWTOR CE gekauft und ich weiss nicht wieviel Zeit ich noch für WOW haben werde.
Mehr als ein MMO kann ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht spielen. Diablo III hingegen werde ich mir sicher zulegen.

Aber für Spieler die viel Zeit haben ist das Angebot sicher nicht schlecht ...


----------



## handzumgrus (22. Oktober 2011)

das wird gemacht, damit blizz den spielerschwund im ersten jahr verhindern kann


----------



## Cantharion (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Angebot an sich finde ich gut und würde ich mir auch zulegen wenn ich noch vorhaben würde ein Jahr lang zu spielen.
Aber da ich mit SWTOR/D3 erstmal ne Pause einlegen werde (da ich mit meinen Freunden zocken will) lohnt es sich für mich nicht.
Klar dass Blizzard was machen muss wenn man sich die Konkurenz und das Alter von WoW ansieht.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

Schon schlau gemacht, damit können sie die SWTor und GuildWars 2 Welle gemütlich abwarten


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Oktober 2011)

abo ist bereits gesichert, Diablo 3 wollt ich mir eh kaufen da kommt mir das gerade recht und nen authentificator kaufe ich mir diesmal auch gleich mit 4 euro teurer aber seis drum endlich kann ich dem via konto bezahlen. Nicht jeder mensch hat ne kreditkarte, zum glück wurde das geändert


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2011)

Manticorê schrieb:


> Ok, würde ich aber trozdem nicht machen, denn ich will einfach die freiheit haben aufzuhören, wann ich will.


so wie ich das verstanden hab, kann man auch aufhören, da steht extra dabei, das einem diablo nur gehört, wenn man die 12 monate durchhält. bricht man es vorher ab, wird diablo wahrscheinlich eingefroren und man man muss nen key kaufen um weiter spielen zu können


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden hab, kann man auch aufhören, da steht extra dabei, das einem diablo nur gehört, wenn man die 12 monate durchhält. bricht man es vorher ab, wird diablo wahrscheinlich eingefroren und man man muss nen key kaufen um weiter spielen zu können



*Kann ich mein Abonnement zu irgendeiner Zeit während der 12-Monatsfrist kündigen?
*Indem ihr die Vorteile dieser speziellen Aktion nutzt, verpflichtet ihr euch zu einem 12-monatigen Abonnement für World of Warcraft. Ihr könnt euer Abonnment während dieser 12-Monatsfrist nicht kündigen.

(quelle: offiz. wow seite)


----------



## Manticorê (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> *Kann ich mein Abonnement zu irgendeiner Zeit während der 12-Monatsfrist kündigen?
> *Indem ihr die Vorteile dieser speziellen Aktion nutzt, verpflichtet ihr euch zu einem 12-monatigen Abonnement für World of Warcraft. Ihr könnt euer Abonnment während dieser 12-Monatsfrist nicht kündigen.
> 
> (quelle: offiz. wow seite)



@ ichbinnichtschuld da ist die Antwort und somit ist auch die freiheit zu kündigen nicht da. 
Wie ich nochmal betonen will, ist das ein letzter Versuch vor einem eventuellen Flop, die spieler an das Spiel zu binden.
Denn wenn man die Blizzcon der letzten jahre vergleicht und die Reaktionen auf die jeweiligen Erweiterungen,
hat jedes mal der Applaus/Jubel/Freude abgenommen 
und die Buh rufe sind lauter geworden. Schade, aber es ist halt leider so gekommen, kann man nichts mehr daran ändern.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Manticorê schrieb:


> ....



Also der Applaus bei Ankündigung des neuen Addons bzw. NACH dem Trailer, kam mir so vor wie eh und je....ja es wurde auch gebuht, dies allerdings zB. als die Sprache auf das kommende Schruken-Legendary kam, nicht nach dem Trailer...(mehr hab ich nicht gesehen, danach war der Stream nicht mehr gratis)


----------



## Ghazemeister (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir überlegt, einen WoW Jahrespass zu holen, weil ich dazu noch Diablo und den Tyrael Charger bekomme. Nun wollte ich allerdings auch die Diablo 3 Collectors Edition für einige Boni in Diablo haben. Muss ich mich jetzt zwischen einem von beiden entscheiden oder wie ist das? Weil sowie ich das sehe, ist man bekommt entweder die normale Version von Diablo+Tyrael Charger oder man kauft die Collectors Edition und erhält dadurch ein Pet in WoW, irgendwas in SC2 und auch ein paar Boni D3.

Grüße Ghazemeister


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir überlegt, einen WoW Jahrespass zu holen, weil ich dazu noch Diablo und den Tyrael Charger bekomme. Nun wollte ich allerdings auch die Diablo 3 Collectors Edition für einige Boni in Diablo haben. Muss ich mich jetzt zwischen einem von beiden entscheiden oder wie ist das? Weil sowie ich das sehe, ist man bekommt entweder die normale Version von Diablo+Tyrael Charger oder man kauft die Collectors Edition und erhält dadurch ein Pet in WoW, irgendwas in SC2 und auch ein paar Boni D3.
> 
> Grüße Ghazemeister



Laut Beschreibung (und laut Firun, der daraus zitiert hat), bekommen Spieler, die eine D3 CE aktivieren, statt der gratis D3-Edition, 4 Monate WoW-Spielzeit "geschenkt" zuzüglich aller sonstigen Vergünstigen beider aktionen...sagte zumindest der Firun im anderen Thread


----------



## Manticorê (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die Foren seit gestern interesiert durchgelesen und bin da nicht allein mit meiner Meinung, 
ich denke mal, das halt es schon ein großer und verzweifelter Schritt ist, ein Abo in einem solchen umfang anzubieten. 
Auch einige Streams die ich gesehn hab, waren geteilter Meinung, die nächste Zeit wird mehr aufklärung bringen und ich denke das Blizz nochmehr daran setzen wird auf Platz 1 zu bleiben.
SWTOR und GW2 sind ernst zu nehmende Gegner und werden auch einige Spieler von WoW abziehn, AoC hat z.b. einen zuwachs von 300.000 Spielern bekommen. 
Wie ich persönlich verfaren werde, weiß ich noch nicht, da ich noch mehr infos sehen will.

p.s.: Rift hab ich ganz vergessen, da kommen in nächster Zeit auch noch einiges auf den Markt.


----------



## Zentoro (22. Oktober 2011)

jezus81 schrieb:


> Da wetterst Du leider gegen den Falschen. Ich habe tatsächlich Jura studiert...



Und genau das disqualifiziert dich doch. 


Hattedarüber auch schon nach gedacht. Mal ne Frage: Bekommt man wirklich D3 als Packung und frei verfügbar oder ist es fix mit dem battlenet-Account verknüpft?


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Und genau das disqualifiziert dich doch.
> 
> 
> Hattedarüber auch schon nach gedacht. Mal ne Frage: Bekommt man wirklich D3 als Packung und frei verfügbar oder ist es fix mit dem battlenet-Account verknüpft?



Fix mit dem Account verknüpft


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

ELV oder nicht ELV, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## Noxiel (22. Oktober 2011)

Es wäre eine Überlegung wert. aber ich war zufällig gestern  beim Media Markt und WotLk und Cata kosten beide noch je 20,- Euro. Zuviel Investition nur um Diablo 3 (voraussichtlich 45-60 Euro im Einzelhandel) umsonst zu spielen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> *Kann ich mein Abonnement zu irgendeiner Zeit während der 12-Monatsfrist kündigen?
> *Indem ihr die Vorteile dieser speziellen Aktion nutzt, verpflichtet ihr euch zu einem 12-monatigen Abonnement für World of Warcraft. Ihr könnt euer Abonnment während dieser 12-Monatsfrist nicht kündigen.
> 
> (quelle: offiz. wow seite)




im minifaq stand:
Q: When do I get Diablo III and the other exclusive benefits?

A: You'll be able to download and play Diablo III as soon as it's available and once you complete the one-year term, it's yours to keep, even if you cancel your subscription.

Nach der erfolgreichen Beendigung des Jahrespasses kannst du Diablo III behalten, auch wenn du dein Abonnement danach kündigst.


aber stimmt schon, wäre der teil geklärt. für aktive wow fans, trotzdem ein lohnendes angebot.




Doofkatze schrieb:


> ELV oder nicht ELV, das ist hier die Frage...



hab mal reingklickt bis zahlungsauswahl. elv geht


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Berechnung verstehe ich jetzt allerdings nicht bzw. wenn Du schon seit 2 Adons nicht mehr spielst dürfte ja kaum die Lust da sein jetzt ein Jahr Wow am Stück zu zocken


----------



## Chiary (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich zahle WoW jetzt schon über 6 Jahre ohne Pause und bin mir ziemlich sicher, ich werde auch die nächsten 12 Monate dabei bleiben.
Die Kosten habe ich also sowieso.
D3 wollte ich mir eh ansehen und muss es mir mit dem 12. Monate Abo nicht zusätzlich kaufen, dazu noch ein Mount und sicherer Zugang zur Beta.
Ich für meinen Teil sehen das für mich persönlich als Gewinn an.

Abo gebucht.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Berechnung verstehe ich jetzt allerdings nicht bzw. wenn Du schon seit 2 Adons nicht mehr spielst dürfte ja kaum die Lust da sein jetzt ein Jahr Wow am Stück zu zocken



Wären die Addons zusammen 20 Euro teuer, hätte ich es mir überlegt nochmal ein Abo über ein Jahr abzuschließen, für das ich ja dann pro Monat eben meine ?10,99 Euro? zusätzlich abdrücken muß. Dafür, dass ich wenn nur am Wochenende zum zocken käme, ist das eben ein Verlustgeschäft. Lieber warte ich auf D3, kaufe es mir normal beim Pro Markt und zocke es dann ....Moment? Kann man Diablo 3 überhaupt offline spielen? O_O''


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann man Diablo 3 überhaupt offline spielen? O_O''



Klar, die Version nennt sich dann "Torchlight 2"


----------



## orkman (22. Oktober 2011)

was mich bei dem ganzen spass stoert ist dass ich die 12 monate so oder so zahlen werde, es sich daher fuer mich lohnt , aber ich moechte auch gern die CE von diablo 3 besitzen ... und das is doch bescheuert ... ok den code von der CE kann ich wieder verkaufen oder einem freund geben , aber das pet und der sc2 avatar sind sicherlich an den code aus der CE gebunden ... also muss ich den auch einloesen ... heisst ich habe 2 mal d3 auf meinem blizzaccount ... oder irre ich mich da ..? is doch die gleiche geschichte wie wenn ich einmal cata addon so kaufe und nachher die CE kaufe und upgrade ... da geht der erste code verloren ... und die pets etc... aus der cataCE waren an den code von der CE gebunden


----------



## darkplayer12 (22. Oktober 2011)

mal ne frage muss man wen man das jahresabo machtmit kreditkarte zahlen oder gehtes auch mit der gamecard?


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

bv oder karte mein ich.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ....



Laut Firun (ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt aber er hat aus den Regelnzitiert), bekommen Spieler die eine CE aktivieern UND den Jahrepass haben, 4 Monate WoW "gratis" anstatt der D3 Onlineversion + natürlich sämtliche Vorzüge beider Titel

Edit:

*Was ist, wenn ich die Collector's Edition von Diablo III erwerbe?
*Falls ihr euch dazu entschließt, die Collector's Edition von Diablo III bei Erscheinen des Spiels zu holen und deren Key dem Battle.net-Account mit dem laufenden Jahrespass hinzuzufügen, dann erhaltet ihr all die Boni der Collector's Edition als auch zusätzliche 4 Monate Spielzeit für World of Warcraft, die in die 12-monatige Verpflichtung für den Jahrespass mit einfließen. Gebt, nachdem ihr die Collector's Edition von Diablo III erworben habt, einfach den Produkt-Key auf dem Battle.net-Account ein, der für den Jahrespass genutzt wurde, und ihr erhaltet die nächsten 4 Monate Spielzeit für World of Warcraft gratis. Wenn ihr also beispielsweise einen Monat Spielzeit für World of Warcraft auf eurem Account habt, wenn ihr den Produkt-Key der Diablo III-Collector's Edition eingebt, so wären es fortan 5 Monate, bis die nächste Zahlung für das Abonnement fällig wäre.

Aus http://eu.blizzard.c...WFAQ&rhtml=true



darkplayer12 schrieb:


> mal ne frage muss man wen man das jahresabo machtmit kreditkarte zahlen oder gehtes auch mit der gamecard?


 *Muss ich während der gesamten 12 Monate ein gültiges Abonnement haben?
*Ja, ein gültiges Abonnment muss während der gesamten 12 Monate aufrechterhalten werden.

*Kann ich im Rahmen dieser Aktion auch Game Time Cards benutzen?* 
Jegliche dem Account hinzugefügte Spielzeit kann im Rahmen dieses 12-Monate-Abonnements genutzt werden.




DH: du musst die Anmeldung zwar per ELV oder Kreditkarte machen (sonst geht es nicht) kannst aber dann einfach immer Gamecards VOR der nächsten Abbuchung einschieben (was aber sicherlich irre aufwändig und kompliziert ist)


----------



## norfair (22. Oktober 2011)

Habs mir auch geholt. Ich hab die SW:TOR Beta gespielt bzw. spiele sie immernoch und das Game sagt mir net so zu. Bleibe bei WoW. Habe mir dann das Angebot geholt ^^


----------



## Leogoran (22. Oktober 2011)

darkplayer12 schrieb:


> mal ne frage muss man wen man das jahresabo machtmit kreditkarte zahlen oder gehtes auch mit der gamecard?



Du kannst, das Jahresabo in monatlichen Raten a 12,99€ zahlen, mit Gamecards und Kreditkarte....es ist sogar so, wenn du noch 2 Monate Spielzeit drauf hast, dass diese Zeit auf das Jahr angerechnet wird. Ich habe heute z.b. das Abo gemacht, habe aber noch 1 1/2 Monate Gamecard und werde danach weiter mit Gamecards zahlen! Laut einem Gespräch dass ich mit dem Kundendienst von Blizzard hatte, bekommst du sogar D3 bei Release und nicht erst wenn du das eine Jahr bezahlt hast!


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich deckt das FAQ doch alle Fragen ab
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&tag=D3WoWFAQ&rhtml=true


----------



## Fedaykin (22. Oktober 2011)

jezus81 schrieb:


> Da wetterst Du leider gegen den Falschen. Ich habe tatsächlich Jura studiert...



Umso erschreckender deine vorherige Aussage....umso erschreckender....


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> *Muss ich während der gesamten 12 Monate ein gültiges Abonnement haben?
> *Ja, ein gültiges Abonnment muss während der gesamten 12 Monate aufrechterhalten werden.



du kannst es ja auch erst nach den 12 monaten kündigen. es ist ein *12 monats Abonnement. *der name sagt doch alles aus. du musst dann die ganzen 12 monate zahlen!!

is schon lustig das es so viele spieler gibt die das nicht checken ... da werden wohl viele in die schuldenfalle tappen ...


----------



## Désann (22. Oktober 2011)

Hab da auch mal ne Frage dazu. Mein Abo hat sich erst vor 10 Tagen automatisch um 1 Montat verlängert. Wenn ich jetzt das 12 Montas Abo mir hole wird das erst im November dann zum ersten ma abgebucht per elv oder sofort und was passiert dann mit den restlichen 3 wochen die ich jetzt noch habe?


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

Désann schrieb:


> Hab da auch mal ne Frage dazu. Mein Abo hat sich erst vor 10 Tagen automatisch um 1 Montat verlängert. Wenn ich jetzt das 12 Montas Abo mir hole wird das erst im November dann zum ersten ma abgebucht per elv oder sofort und was passiert dann mit den restlichen 3 wochen die ich jetzt noch habe?



Na wenn du jetzt auf das zwölf Monats Abo umsteigst läuft es einfach ganz normal weiter und wenn dein angefangener Monat vorbei ist geht es automatisch weiter auch mit dem Bezahlen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du 2 mal im Monat zahlst


----------



## Dragaron (22. Oktober 2011)

Also es stimmt, das Abo gilt bei mir ab heute für 12 Monate obwohl ich noch fast 2 Monate Spielzeit durch eine Gamekarte habe. Somit habe ich mich zusätzlich "nur" weitere 10 Monate gebunden. D3 wird rund 60 Euro kosten, was 5-6 Monatsbeiträge sind. Ich muss also nur noch 4-5 Monate spielen und bin +- Null. Das passt für mich.


----------



## Apuh (22. Oktober 2011)

Eines Irritiert mich. In den Bedingungen steht geschrieben:
Um an diesem Angebot teilnehmen zu können und eine Lizenz zum Spielen der Standardedition von Diablo III und die Möglichkeit, die Standardedition von Diablo® III kostenlos über den Battle.net-Account des Teilnehmers von Blizzard Entertainment S.A.S. („Blizzard Entertainment") herunterzuladen und das Ingame-Reittier „Tyraels Streitross" für World of Warcraft sowie die Chance, am nächsten Betatest der kommenden Erweiterung von World of Warcraft teilzunehmen, zu erhalten, müssen Sie: (i) ein Einwohner eines Mitgliedsstaates der EU sein, (ii) in Ihrem Wohnland am oder vor dem 18.10.2011 Volljährigkeit erlangt haben, (iii) einen World of Warcraft-Account bei Blizzard Entertainment registriert haben oder eine World of Warcraft-Lizenz zu einem Battle.net-Account hinzugefügt haben, den Sie am oder vor dem 18.10.2011 bei Blizzard Entertainment registriert haben, (iv) einen Battle.net-Account bei Blizzard Entertainment („Account") registrieren oder bereits registriert haben und eine gültige Kreditkarte bei Blizzard angegeben oder das ELV eingerichtet haben, die/das zur Bezahlung eines World of Warcraft-Spielabonnements mit wiederkehrenden Abbuchungen dient, (v) keinerlei von Ihnen in Bezug auf die Zahlungen des Accounts oder anderer bei Blizzard registrierter World of Warcraft-Accounts eingeleitete Rückbuchungen haben und (vi) sich einverstanden erklären, die im Rahmen dieses Angebots zur Verfügung gestellte World of Warcraft-Lizenz über einen Zeitraum von zwölf (12) Monaten ab dem Tag der Anmeldung für dieses Angebot (die „Zwölf-Monats-Verpflichtung") gegenüber Blizzard Entertainment im vollständig bezahlten und ordnungsgemäßen Zustand zu halten.
Soll das jetzt heißen, ich bekomme zu 100% eine Beta-Einladung zur nächsten WoW-Erweiterung oder nur eine geringere Chance?


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es steht doch ganz groß da


----------



## Dragaron (22. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich es verstehe "garantiert". Ich denke das Addon kommt Ende 2012 - somit hoffe ich ab September 2012 die Beta antesten zu können. Sollte das Addon nicht für frischen Wind sorgen, brauch ich die Erweiterung gar nicht erst zu kaufen. Noch ein kleiner Vorteil von dem Abo


----------



## sympathisant (22. Oktober 2011)

du rechnest damit dass das addon ende 2012 kommt. blizzard kann es locker auf ende 2013 verschieben und hat dann trotzdem ne menge leute, die nicht kündigen können. ;-)


----------



## Calinna (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe heute auch den Jahrespass abonniert, da ich vermutlich ohnehin die nächsten 12 Monate WoW spielen würde, und so ein tolles Mount, eine Gratisversion von Diablo 3 sowie den garantierten Beta-Zugang für die Mists of Pandaria-Beta erhalte. In die Beta kann ich dann mal rein schnuppern und dann entscheiden, ob ich die nächste Erweiterung kaufen möchte, oder eben nicht.
Mein 1-Monats-Abo hatte sich erst vor einigen Tagen automatisch verlängert, mein Jahrespass läuft nun von 22.10.2011 bis 22.10.2012, also wurde der eine Monat angerechnet.

Vor Abschluss des Jahrespasses habe ich mein Abo von 1-Monats-Abo auf das 6-Monats-Abo geändert, da ich sowieso verpflichtet bin, zu zahlen, und das 6-monatige im Vergleich zum 1-monatigen Abo um 12 Euro (auf diese 6 Monate gesehen) günstiger ist. Nach dem Jahr kann ich dann ja ganz einfach wieder auf 1 Monat umstellen.

Ich kann allen Interessierten nur die offizielle FAQ empfehlen, hier sollten sich die meisten Fragen klären: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&tag=D3WoWFAQ&rhtml=true


----------



## Kryos (22. Oktober 2011)

Wie lange gilt as Angebot? Kann man das Angebot auch erst im Januar 2012 nutzen wenn klar ist ob SW:TOR ein Flop wurde oder nicht? Dezember bis Januar hab ich nicht vor WoW zu spielen und danach mal sehen. Wenn SW:TOR Mist wird wäre der Jahrespass ne gute Idee. Ist halt die Frage ob das Angebot dann noch gilt. Weiss da jemand was? Ich hab nur "zeitbegrenztes Angebot" gelesen... wie lange zeitbegrenzt?


----------



## Ferox21 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir auch mal diesen Jahrespass geholt. Aktuell sieht es nicht danach aus, dass ich im nächsten Jahr mit WoW aufhören werde. 4.3 schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall an und mit Pandaria wurde meine Lust aufs nächste Addon wirklich geweckt. Wenn ich da zwischendurch Diablo 3 und ein besonderes Mount für WoW gratis bekommen - umso besser. Allein damit hätte man ja schon ein halbes Jahr WoW finanziert. Der Beta-Zugang ist eine nette Dreingabe.

Allerdings werde ich mir sicher auch SW:TOR anschauen, allerdings sind die Meinungen bisher ja eher gemischt. Schaun wir mal...


----------



## No_ones (23. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klar, die Version nennt sich dann "Torchlight 2"


btw für alle diablo fans ein geniales game (:


btt : ich persöhnlich spiele auch seit 6 jahren wow ... account immer aktiv trotzdem teilzeitigen pausen ..also werde ich auf das angebot eingehen da ich diablo 3 eh spielen wollte (:


----------



## Blackout1091 (23. Oktober 2011)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Wie ich es verstehe "garantiert". Ich denke das Addon kommt Ende 2012 - somit hoffe ich ab September 2012 die Beta antesten zu können. Sollte das Addon nicht für frischen Wind sorgen, brauch ich die Erweiterung gar nicht erst zu kaufen. Noch ein kleiner Vorteil von dem Abo



Mal angenommen Patch 4.3 kommt noch Ende dieses Jahres.
Es wurde ja angekündigt , dass 4.3 der letze große Patch in Cata werden soll.
Dann kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen , dass die Zeitspanne zwischen letzen Patch und neuen Addon so groß ist gerade weil Blizz gesagt hat sie wollen das Addon in einen anderen Rhythmus auf den Markt bringen , als die anderen Erweiterungen.
Ergibt natürlich auch Sinn, da die Konkurrenz ja nicht schläft und somit Blizz reagiert


----------



## Kersyl (24. Oktober 2011)

Brangar schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich, rechtliche Konsequenzen sind aus meiner Sicht Quatsch.
> Was es aber zeigt, ist das Blizzard sich wohl recht Sorgen macht , dass SWTOR ihnen einige Abbonenten abziehen wird.
> Denn zu verschenken haben die sicher nix und aus reiner Menschenliebe macht sowas auch keiner.
> Was auch ziemlich interessant ist, ist dass sie wohl SWTOR als ersten echten Konkurrenten ansehen. Sonst hätten sie wohl solche Aktionen schon früher gemacht.
> ...



Gottver***** nochmal was wollt ihr alle mit eurem Starwars?

Kinder, wie wärs mit Guild wars 2, dem anderen Großen Konkurrenten, der von 90% aller MMO Spieler schon angegeifert wird?
Ich habe in meinem umfeld von weit größerem interesse an dem gelesen und gehört als von Starwars... 

Aber naja das ist ja mal ganz nebenbei ^^


btt: Wen juckts weshalb sie dass machen, hallo ihr bekommt wenn ihr eh WoW spielt fürs nächste jahr, dann bekommt ihr hier nur was geschenkt...


Desweiteren ist's doch klar das sie das nicht aus liebe an der Menschheit machen, viele leute werden sich eh die CE holen + eventuell sogar den Annual pass (Mount, betakey...Hab schon von leuten gehört die sich beides holen)

Von daher, ist doch keiner dazu gezwungen, wenn ihr mit MoP eh aufhört/pause für D3 macht dann lohnt sich seperates kaufen eh mehr von daher...

mfg


----------



## Dragaron (24. Oktober 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen Patch 4.3 kommt noch Ende dieses Jahres.
> Es wurde ja angekündigt , dass 4.3 der letze große Patch in Cata werden soll.
> Dann kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen , dass die Zeitspanne zwischen letzen Patch und neuen Addon so groß ist gerade weil Blizz gesagt hat sie wollen das Addon in einen anderen Rhythmus auf den Markt bringen , als die anderen Erweiterungen.
> Ergibt natürlich auch Sinn, da die Konkurrenz ja nicht schläft und somit Blizz reagiert



4.3 ist der letzte "große" Patch vor dem Addon. Die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit wird sicher noch kommen.


----------



## Littletall (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich werds tun. Ich hatte sowieso vor, mir Diablo III zu kaufen und WoW werde ich erstmal weitermachen. Hey, ich bin jetzt seit April 2005 dabei und find immer noch Spaß dran, also wieso sollte ich plötzlich aufhören?

Nur wieso war die FAQ zu der Seite komplett auf Englisch? Ich hoffe, ich hab alles verstanden.


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Dragaron schrieb:


> 4.3 ist der letzte "große" Patch vor dem Addon. Die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit wird sicher noch kommen.



So wie DAS hier:

"The whole war will be ignited during the world event which leading the game into Mist of Pandaria. Theramore will be destroyed and the leaders of Alliance were outrageous at this matter and completely devote themselves into the war, which reach its peak on the continent of Pandaria. The Horde and the Alliance literally fought on the homeland of Pandaria, which pissed the pandarens off."

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/ bzw. Interviews taiwanesischer Communitysites mit Tom Chilton auf der BlizzCon


----------



## schookoladini (24. Oktober 2011)

So ich hab grad gelesen das es ne neue art gibt wow zu abonnieren.Man kriegt da diablo 3 dazu.
Nur ist meine frage krieg ich die ca 160 euro dann direkt abgebucht oder jeden monat 13 und ich kann nich kündigen?


----------



## Urobeson (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Betrag wird in monatlichen Raten abgebucht. Steht auch in den FAQ dazu.


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189652-wow-jahrespass-konkrete-kosten/page__st__60
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189656-diablo-iii-umsonst-bei-wow-jahrespass/page__st__60

Monatlich, vierteljährlich oder halbjährlich, wie gehabt...Der Jahrespass ist lediglich 1 Jahr Kündigungsverzicht aber keine eigene Zahlungsart


----------



## schookoladini (24. Oktober 2011)

Wasa passiert wen ich iwan kreditkarten probleme bekomme oder so?
Komm ich dann in knast?^^


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

gibts schon mehrere odermittlerweile einen zusammengelegten Thread hier im Forum zu  Aber ja du kannst dir die Zahlungsweise aussuchen zB jeden monat oder alle 3 monate oder eben die halbjährliche abbuchung


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

schookoladini schrieb:


> Wasa passiert wen ich iwan kreditkarten probleme bekomme oder so?
> Komm ich dann in knast?^^



Nein, natürlich nicht...aber dein gratis D3, dein Ingame Mount wird dir weg genommen und vermutlich auch dein WoW Account gesperrt (du zahlst ihn ja nicht, weiso solltest du ihn nutzen können)


----------



## Mr.62 (24. Oktober 2011)

weiß einer wie lang die aktion noch dauert?


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Oktober 2011)

So lange bis D3 erschienen ist?


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> du kannst es ja auch erst nach den 12 monaten kündigen. es ist ein *12 monats Abonnement. *der name sagt doch alles aus. du musst dann die ganzen 12 monate zahlen!!
> 
> is schon lustig das es so viele spieler gibt die das nicht checken ... da werden wohl viele in die schuldenfalle tappen ...




Schuldenfalle? 

Wir sprechen hier über einen Betrag von 130-156 Euro in einem ganzen Jahr. Wer damit in eine Schuldenfalle geraten könnte, hat glaub ich andere Probleme, als sich hier über Abomodelle für ein PC-Spiel zu unterhalten. 

Auf was für Ideen Menschen kommen können...


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Schuldenfalle?
> 
> ...


Blizzard hat ein SEHR nettes System, was Kosten und mangelnde Deckung  angeht, wie ich finde. 
Statt einem mit jeder Mahnung und Inkasso-Kacke mehr und mehr Kosten aufzuhalsen, machen sie einfach solange deinen Account dicht, bist du zahlst. 

Deswegen -> Angebot gesehen, geholt & gefreut. Jetzt gibt's ein Mount und Diablo 3 für lau.

Edit: Bei Charakterspezifischen Dingen wie dem Rassenwechsel wird sogar nur der betreffende *Char *gesperrt. Wer mal richtig in der Patsche mit Inkasso-Unternehmen saß, weiß dann erst mal, wie kulant Blizzard diesbezüglich eigentlich ist.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Oktober 2011)

Super, wieso sollte ich etwas umsonst bekommen? Kostenlos wäre toll, aber umsonst? Nee nee, so mal nun nicht!


----------



## Eyora (26. Oktober 2011)

Immer diese Nörgler. Sei doch froh das es Umsonst ist, könnte schlimmer kommen, wenn es Vergebens gewesen wäre. Dann hätte man sich die Mühe sparen können ;P

Aber von einer Schulden-Falle kann man hierbei nun wirklich nicht sprechen, da die Übersetzung des Angebotes meist falsch ist, es handelt sich dabei nicht um ein Abonnement wie viele sagen, sondern um einen verzicht auf Kündigung für ein Jahr. Von einem Abonnement, das in einer Schulden-Falle umschlagen kann, müsste sich dieser Vertrag nach einem Jahr automatisch verlängern. Du musst aber weder kündigen noch Fristen beachten, auch kannst du die Zahlungsweise über das Jahr völlig frei gestallten, und bist dort nicht Vertraglich festgelegt. 
Von einer Falle kann man ja nur dann sprechen wenn jemand unbeabsichtigt gefangen werden könnte, aber so oft wie ich bestätigen musste das ich das Angebot annehmen möchte, ist es meiner Ansicht nach unmöglich unbeabsichtigt die Vereinbahrung eingegangen zu sein.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (26. Oktober 2011)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> weiß einer wie lang die aktion noch dauert?


Laut Blizzard kurze Zeit. Jetzt frag aber nicht was die darunter verstehen. Ich schätze (und das ist nur meine Meinung) mind. bis ein Releasedatum steht.


----------



## Tomratz (26. Oktober 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> Immer diese Nörgler. Sei doch froh das es Umsonst ist, könnte schlimmer kommen, wenn es Vergebens gewesen wäre. Dann hätte man sich die Mühe sparen können ;P



Für alle, die umsonst und kostenlos nicht unterscheiden können:

Kostenlos - man bekommt etwas (hoffentlich brauchbares) ohne etwas dafür zu bezahlen

Umsonst - man bekommt etwas, was man nicht braucht 

Umgangssprachlich wird aber eben auch das Wort umsonst für kostenlos verwendet.


P.S. Manchmal muss man eben Ironie extra markieren @ Stevesteel  


P.P.S. Vielleicht sollte ich mir bzgl. Ironie mal an die eigene Nase fassen


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Oktober 2011)

BT: Ich finde das Angebot toll, werde es auf jeden Fall in Anspruch nehmen, bezahle eh schon seit Jahren halbjährlich.


----------



## Schlamm (30. Oktober 2011)

Für jeden der WoW das nächste Jahr spielt, ist es doch wirklich ein Geschenk. Und selbst wenn ich mal einen Monat oder so nicht spielen werde....13 Euro bringen mich da nicht um...Das sind ja nicht mal zwei Essen bei Mc Donalds....


----------



## Tumba (30. Oktober 2011)

finde dieses angebot auch super! da ich MoP eh spielen werde sind das jahr abo net weggeschmissen für mich und diablo 3 dazu ist doch ein nettes sahnehäupchen 
Dann noch ein Beta Zugamg und ein cooles Mount dazu.Was will man mehr!


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, kann mir einer sagen ob man bei Abonnement für 1 Monat einfach jeden Monat weiter 13 € bezahlt?


----------



## Tumba (30. Oktober 2011)

bei dem jahres abo kannst du weiterhin monatsweise 13 euro zahlen! musst net alles auf einmal. ist bloss ein jahr net kündbar ,also bist dann an wow gebunden


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Oktober 2011)

okay danke


----------



## Dragon02031987 (30. Oktober 2011)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer sagen ob man bei Abonnement für 1 Monat einfach jeden Monat weiter 13 € bezahlt?



Jop genau das, dein Abo läuft so wie es ist weiter mit dem kleinen Unterschied das du es vor ablauf von einem Jahr nicht kündigen kannst.


----------



## Deligor (30. Oktober 2011)

Salut,
Irgendwie klingt dieses Angebot ja durchaus verlockend aber ich hab noch ein Problem damit...vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch (mit Quellen!) dabei helfen.

Wenn ich nun dieses Angebot wahrnehme...verpflichte ich mich dann dazu regelmäßig zu zahlen oder kann ich mein abo dann nicht kündigen? Ist genaugenommen ein nicht unwichtiger unterschied denn wenn ich mich nur zur Zahlung verpflichte liegt es bei mir aktiv zu werden...sollte ich es nicht tun kann Blizz mir zwar im schlimmsten Fall den Acc abknibsen...aber das wärs dann auch. Sollte ich aber mein Acc garnicht kündigen können klingt das für mich so als könne Blizzard sich im Zweifelsfall sogar selbst das Geld von meinem Konto holen und das fänd ich irgendwie ein wenig panne.

Auch würden mich die genauen Folgen interessieren wenn man die 12 Monate nicht einhalten kann. Ich mein...da gehört ja genaugenommen bei manch einem nichtmal viel dazu...einmal mit der zeit des abos verschätzt und man kommt auf nen Sonntag nichtmehr an ne neue Karte ran...shit happens. Was genau passiert dann? Klemmen die dann wirklich meinen Acc ab oder sind dann nur mount, D3 und Recht auf Beta futsch?

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand was offizielles zu sagen kann.

Mfg Del


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2011)

Deligor schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun dieses Angebot wahrnehme...verpflichte ich mich dann dazu regelmäßig zu zahlen oder kann ich mein abo dann nicht kündigen? Ist genaugenommen ein nicht unwichtiger unterschied denn wenn ich mich nur zur Zahlung verpflichte liegt es bei mir aktiv zu werden...sollte ich es nicht tun kann Blizz mir zwar im schlimmsten Fall den Acc abknibsen...aber das wärs dann auch. Sollte ich aber mein Acc garnicht kündigen können klingt das für mich so als könne Blizzard sich im Zweifelsfall sogar selbst das Geld von meinem Konto holen und das fänd ich irgendwie ein wenig panne.



Mit der Aktion verpflichtest Du dich 12 Monate zu zahlen. Wie Du das tust ist eine Wahl aber Du musst es.

Du musst eine Bankverbindung/Kreditkarte hinterlegen so dass Blizzard im Zweifelsfall auch abbuchen kann.
Klar kannst Du die Abbuchung dann auch zurückgehen lassen, aber Du darfst davon ausgehen dass dann auch Sanktionen ergriffen werden.


----------



## Yumyko (30. Oktober 2011)

gamecard funzt eh nicht damit, du must ein abo model wählen, da is nix mit verzug...


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2011)

Ähm nein, siehe faq. Nur weil Du BV oder KK hinterlegen musst heisst das nicht dass du keine gamecards verwenden kannst.


----------



## Tumba (30. Oktober 2011)

also meines wissens kann man das abo auch mit gamecard zahlen steht aber alles in den FaQ!! vlt mal durchlesen dann spart man sich einige fragen


----------



## OMGStranger (30. Oktober 2011)

Alles in allem bei dem bisherigen Cataclysm Content zu risikoreich, wann auch immer Mysts of Pandaria kommt :/


----------



## Derulu (30. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm nein, siehe faq. Nur weil Du BV oder KK hinterlegen musst heisst das nicht dass du keine gamecards verwenden kannst.



Ich wage es kaum niederzuschreiben...aber tikume hat absolut recht..du musst zwar eine der beiden Aboarten aussuchen um an der aktion teilzunehmen...ob du dann aber per Gamecard zahlst (wenn du die immer rechtzeitig vor Buchung aktivierst), ist egal (siehe FAQ), wen du das Aktivieren der GC allerdings vergisst, wird auf die hinterlegte Aboart zurückgegriffen. Wenn du damit allerdings dein aboa auch nicht zahlen kannst ist a) bis zur Zahlung der Rückstände dein Account zu und b) die Leistungen des Jahrespasses verlöschen , selbst wenn du die Rückst ände zahlst (das Mount wird zurückgenommen, die Aktivierung von D3 aus dem Acc entfernt.), schließlich hast du deinen Teil des Übereinkommens nicht eingehalten...


----------



## Deligor (30. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> wen du das Aktivieren der GC allerdings vergisst, wird auf die hinterlegte Aboart zurückgegriffen. Wenn du damit allerdings dein aboa auch nicht zahlen kannst ist a) bis zur Zahlung der Rückstände dein Account zu und b) die Leistungen des Jahrespasses verlöschen , selbst wenn du die Rückst ände zahlst (das Mount wird zurückgenommen, die Aktivierung von D3 aus dem Acc entfernt.), schließlich hast du deinen Teil des Übereinkommens nicht eingehalten...



Hast du dafür ne Blizzquelle? Auch dafür, dass dann auf die andere bezahlart zurückgegriffen wird denn in den FaQs steht es meines wissens nach schonmal nicht. Hätte halt gerne iwas worauf ich mich verlassen kann denn in so foren wird ja gerne und viel geschrieben aber stimmen muss es deshalb ja nicht.


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2011)

Mal ehrlich: Offenbar ist es bei dir unsicher ob Du Dir jeden Monat Wow leisten kannst. Also lass die 12 Monats-Geschichte.


----------



## Derulu (30. Oktober 2011)

Deligor schrieb:


> Hast du dafür ne Blizzquelle? Auch dafür, dass dann auf die andere bezahlart zurückgegriffen wird denn in den FaQs steht es meines wissens nach schonmal nicht. Hätte halt gerne iwas worauf ich mich verlassen kann denn in so foren wird ja gerne und viel geschrieben aber stimmen muss es deshalb ja nicht.



*sfz*
Jahrespass FAQs von Blizzard

*Kann ich mein Abonnement zu irgendeiner Zeit während der 12 Monate kündigen?
*Indem ihr die Vorteile dieser speziellen Aktion nutzt, verpflichtet ihr euch dazu, euer WoW-Abonnement über mindestens 12 Monate konstant aktiv zu halten. Es ist nicht möglich, den Account während dieses Zeitraums zu kündigen.

*Muss ich während der gesamten 12 Monate ein gültiges Abonnement haben?
*Ja, ein gültiges Abonnment muss während der gesamten 12 Monate aufrechterhalten werden.

*Kann ich im Rahmen dieser Aktion auch Gamecards benutzen?* 
Jegliche dem Account per Gamecard hinzugefügte Spielzeit kann im Rahmen des Jahrespasses genutzt werden

Und nun noch 1+1 zusammenzählen (wobei 1 hier rot markiert ist)
= wenn ich Gamecards dazu aktiviere zählt deren Spielzeit, habe ich keine aktiviert oder aktiviere nicht rechtzeitig bevor die nächste Zahlung ansteht, zählt die Zahlungsart, mit der ich das Abo abgeschlossen habe...bei der anmeldung angeben kann ich nur 1,2 oder 6 Monatsabos per Kreditkarte oder ELV


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Oktober 2011)

ich verstehe nicht warum sich einige so schwer tun. Klar das Angebot entält die klausel 12 Monate WoW zu zahlen und man darf nicht kündigen aber sehts mal so, scheiß doch drauf. Wer schon seit beginn via ELV bezahlt dem kann das doch völlig egal sein. Wenn man keine Lust auf wow hat dann spielt man halt mal ne woche nicht. Wo ist da dass verfluchte Problem?

Gut wenn man im Urlaub ist könnte man ja das abo für Einen Monat kündigen, doch Kündigt ihr wenn ihr 4 Wochen in der Karibik seit auch euren Stormanschluss, euren Kabelanschluss und euren Telefonanschluss? natürlich NICHT!

Dann zahlt man halt mal 13 Euro umsonst. Mir ist klar Geld liegt nicht auf der Straße doch solche Erbsenzähler seid ihr doch alle nicht oder etwa doch?

In diesem sinne

man sieht sich in Diablo3 ich freu mich drauf :-)


----------



## Klongl (30. Oktober 2011)

_Ich habe mir den Jahrespass auch geholt 

denn ist ja eine einfache Rechnung:
2 x ca 65 &#8364; Halbjahres beitrag --> 130 &#8364;
- knappe 60&#8364; für d3 	

= 70 &#8364; für 1 jahr wow.... effektviv gesehn

und da ich so oder so noch todesschwinge hauen will is das doch ein super angebot =D


p.s.: das hübsche pony net vergessen =D_


----------



## justblue (31. Oktober 2011)

Da ich sowieso nicht vorhabe, mit WoW in nächster Zeit aufzuhören, bekomme ich D3 geschenkt - und als Draufgabe einen sicheren Beta-Key für MoP (was mir fast noch wichtiger ist). Das Angebot anzunehmen war für mich ein No-Brainer. Die Aufregung mancher verstehe ich nicht. Es wird niemand gezwungen, sich den Jahrespass zu holen.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (31. Oktober 2011)

Genaugenommen ist absolut kein Unterschied zum normalen Abo, wenn man ne Gamecard auflädt zählt erstmal die danach wird wieder abgebucht.

Das einzige was halt den Unterscied ausmacht ist eben das man vor ablauf der 12 Monate nicht das Abo kündigen kann.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (31. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich es mir nicht kaufen warum auch immer  mein account scheint nicht zustimmen X.x nach knapp 7 jahren O.o ohne irgendwelche zahlungsprobleme naja mal sehen. Steht nur Keine teilnahmeberechtigten Account.


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. Oktober 2011)

Klongl schrieb:


> _Ich habe mir den Jahrespass auch geholt
> 
> denn ist ja eine einfache Rechnung:
> 2 x ca 65 &#8364; Halbjahres beitrag --> 130 &#8364;
> ...



Dazu kommt noch das ingame Mount, das wie die anderen "Kaufmounts" einen Wert um die 20&#8364; haben sollte.
Auch der garantierte Zugang zur Beta ist ein relativ wertvoller Bestandteil des Pakets - wurden doch damals kurz vor Cata noch Betakeys ab 50&#8364; gehandelt (Anfangs natürlich noch deutlich mehr) 

Wer also alle Features gebrauchen kann, bekommt momentan was richtig gutes für sein Geld


----------



## BalianTorres (31. Oktober 2011)

Deligor schrieb:


> Salut,
> Irgendwie klingt dieses Angebot ja durchaus verlockend aber ich hab noch ein Problem damit...vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch (mit Quellen!) dabei helfen.
> 
> Wenn ich nun dieses Angebot wahrnehme...verpflichte ich mich dann dazu regelmäßig zu zahlen oder kann ich mein abo dann nicht kündigen? Ist genaugenommen ein nicht unwichtiger unterschied denn wenn ich mich nur zur Zahlung verpflichte liegt es bei mir aktiv zu werden...sollte ich es nicht tun kann Blizz mir zwar im schlimmsten Fall den Acc abknibsen...aber das wärs dann auch. Sollte ich aber mein Acc garnicht kündigen können klingt das für mich so als könne Blizzard sich im Zweifelsfall sogar selbst das Geld von meinem Konto holen und das fänd ich irgendwie ein wenig panne.
> ...



Ist nicht dein ernst, oder? 
Wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlese, erschleicht sich mir der Verdacht das dir jetzt schon klar ist, dass du 12 Monate am Stück nicht zahlen kannst. 
Was denkst du wohl was Blizzard dann machen wird, wenn du die abgeschlossene Vereinbarung nicht einhälst?
Glaubst du vielleicht die schreiben dann exklusiv und nur für dich ihre FAQs um, lassen dich dann für Lulu weiter zocken inklusive mount, D3 und Betazugang , weil du so ein sympatischer Typ bist? 
Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dragon02031987 schrieb:


> Genaugenommen ist absolut kein Unterschied zum normalen Abo, wenn man ne Gamecard auflädt zählt erstmal die danach wird wieder abgebucht.
> 
> Das einzige was halt den Unterscied ausmacht ist eben das man vor ablauf der 12 Monate nicht das Abo kündigen kann.



Also ich zahle 12,99 - Abbuchung (kann allerdings jederzeit kündigen)

12 x 12,99 = 155,88 €

D 3 wird wohl um die 50 kosten, MM und Co. hauen ihn eventuell mal ein Wochenende für 39 raus aber bleiben wir mal bei den 50.

Ein Mount im Shop kostet auch locker 10 - 20 €. Nehmen wir mal 10.

Dann zahle ich, immer vorausgesetzt ich WILL Diablo wirklich spielen, maximal 95 € für ein Jahr WOW.

Aber.... 

Will ich das ? Kann mich das Spiel noch ein ganzes Jahr fesseln ? 

Mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich mach kaum noch was, mein Raid hat sich aufgelöst und Zul hängt mir echt zum Hals raus. Ich glaube, ich
könnte mit verbundenen Augen durch die Innie. ^^ 
Ich warte nun auf 4.3 dann schaue ich mir das eine Weile an und dann wird es wohl eine Pause bis zu den schnuffigen Pandas geben.
Allerdings erwarte ich da gar nichts mehr. Wenn in der Zeit SWtoR raus kommt, oder mal endlich Diablo und die gut sind, dann war es 
das mit WOW. 

Dafür dann ein Jahr abhängig machen ? Also ich lass es lieber. Aber das ist jetzt nur von meinem Standpunkt aus gesehen.


----------



## Mottenkugel (31. Oktober 2011)

es ist sooo geil was hier so geschrieben wird!!!^^

entweder ich hab die kohle für die aktion oder nicht, Punkt.
wer nicht sicher ist,13 euronen für nen abo zu haben,sollte mit dem zoggen aufhören.wer ne digi version von d3 haben möchte und lust wow zu zoggen,der sollte das angebot annehmen.
wer ne schöne packung von d3 haben möchte,incl.making off und sound cd und solche beilagen,der sollte sich d3 im laden besorgen.
alles andere is einfach nur doofes gelaber.

und wer hier fragt,was es mit dem abo auf sich hat,wegen der agb,s und so,leute,wie selbstständig seid ihr eigendlich?wen fragt ihr alles wenn ihr mal nen vertrag irgendwelcher art eingehen wollt?

mammi,soll ich mit susi eine partnerschaft eingehen,oder binde ich mich da etwa mehrere jahre und muss ich die dann jeden tag oder jeden monat flachlegen oder irgendwelche sachen machen,die
ich eigendlich garnet will? 

also leutz,stellt euch nicht so an und werdet selbstständiger....^^

gruss Motte^^


----------



## Technocrat (31. Oktober 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich mach kaum noch was, mein Raid hat sich aufgelöst und Zul hängt mir echt zum Hals raus. Ich glaube, ich
> könnte mit verbundenen Augen durch die Innie. ^^



Da Du also bis jetzt noch nicht begriffen hast, weswegen man MMOs spielt (und nein, sog. Content ist es nicht), wie wäre es, wenn Du es lernst? Das hat zwei Vorteile für Dich: einerseits hast Du bis MoP genug damit zu tun und andereseits ist Dir in WoW nie wieder langweilig.


----------



## Akium (4. November 2011)

Man sollte die Sache mal aus dem Blickwinkel des Herstellers betrachen. 

Wer auf dieses Angebot eingeht zahlt für Diabolo 3 : "trommelwirbel" : 12 x 12,99 = 155,88 € 	Na das ist ja mal ein wirklich "günstiges" Spiel. 

Wenn das mal kein fettes Geschäft ist. Die WoW Server stehen eh in der Landschaft. Ob Hans Günter sich einloggt, oder nicht ist kostenmäßig vollkommen irrelevant. 

Desweiteren ist das auch ganz gut für den Verkauf von MoP Accounts, weil man das MoP-Addon sicherlich viel besser an Leute verscherbeln kann, die einen laufenden Account besitzen, als an Leute die den "quit" bevorzugt haben. 

Wetten, dass der Release von MoP ziemlich genau in diese Zeitschiene passen wird ? Ziemlich genau dann, (+/- 2 Monate) wenn die meissten 12 Monatsaccounts auslaufen.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Man sollte die Sache mal aus dem Blickwinkel des Herstellers betrachen.
> 
> Wer auf dieses Angebot eingeht zahlt für Diabolo 3 : "trommelwirbel" : 12 x 12,99 = 155,88 € 	Na das ist ja mal ein wirklich "günstiges" Spiel.
> 
> ...




131,88 € bei halbjährlicher Zahlung.

Bei mir steht noch Ragnaros, wobei ich es auch nur bedingt darauf anlege, ihn wirklich zu töten, was aber wohl irgendwann passieren wird. Dann steht noch 4.3 vor der Tür, damit ist das erste halbe Jahr schon bequem abgedeckt.

Bleiben noch 65,94 (die zweite Zahlung). Es verbleibt die Möglichkeit, sich in WoW einzuloggen, man kann aber auch Diablo spielen...man hat ein 98. Reittier, ist dem Ziel wieder näher.

Also für mich rentiert es sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Robbenmeister (4. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Man sollte die Sache mal aus dem Blickwinkel des Herstellers betrachen.
> 
> Wer auf dieses Angebot eingeht zahlt für Diabolo 3 : "trommelwirbel" : 12 x 12,99 = 155,88 € 	Na das ist ja mal ein wirklich "günstiges" Spiel.
> 
> ...



unglaublich, und da kommst du erst jetzt drauf?

deine Milchmädchenrechnugn geht aber nicht auf: ich zahle regulär meine 12 Monatsgebühren für WoW und bekomme im Gegenzug dafür Diablo III umsonst. Einer der nur auf D3 scharf ist wird diese angebot nicht nutzen, aber Spieler, die sowohl WoW als uch D3 interessant finden, werden es nutzen...


----------



## Heynrich (4. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 131,88 € bei halbjährlicher Zahlung.



Oder 117,30 für Gametimecards auf Ebay.

*schwupps und weg*


----------



## candyman3700 (4. November 2011)

jezus81 schrieb:


> Echt clever von Blizzard. Man will natürlich verhindern, dass die Spieler sich die starke Konkurrenz anschauen (z.B. SWTOR).
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob das noch ein rechtliches Nachspiel hat. Man könnte immerhin sagen, dass Activision/Blizzard ihre marktbeherrschende Stellung im MMO-Bereich ausnutzen und das Verschenken eines Vollpreis-Blockbuster-Titels wie Diablo 3 gegen 12-monatige Bindung wettbewerbswidrig sei.
> Es ist immerhin bekannt, dass die meisten MMO-Spieler nicht bereit sind mehrere Spiele-Abos parallel zu unterhalten...
> ...



ganz meiner meinung
bei den vielen geilen mmos die nächstes jahr kommen sollen ist jeder selber schuld der das abo macht^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Man sollte die Sache mal aus dem Blickwinkel des Herstellers betrachen.
> 
> Kann man machen, dann aber auch richtig.
> Wer auf dieses Angebot eingeht zahlt für Diabolo 3 : "trommelwirbel" : 12 x 12,99 = 155,88 € 	Na das ist ja mal ein wirklich "günstiges" Spiel.
> ...


----------



## Doofkatze (4. November 2011)

(4) Ein Missbrauch liegt insbesondere vor, wenn ein marktbeherrschendes Unternehmen als Anbieter oder Nachfrager einer bestimmten Art von Waren oder gewerblichen Leistungen 1.fordert, als sie das marktbeherrschende Unternehmen selbst auf vergleichbaren Märkten von gleichartigen Abnehmern fordert, es sei denn, dass der Unterschied sachlich gerechtfertigt ist;4.sich weigert, einem anderen Unternehmen gegen angemessenes Entgelt Zugang zu den eigenen Netzen oder anderen Infrastruktureinrichtungen zu gewähren, wenn es dem anderen Unternehmen aus rechtlichen oder tatsächlichen Gründen ohne die Mitbenutzung nicht möglich ist, auf dem vor- oder nachgelagerten Markt als Wettbewerber des marktbeherrschenden Unternehmens tätig zu werden; dies gilt nicht, wenn das marktbeherrschende Unternehmen nachweist, dass die Mitbenutzung aus betriebsbedingten oder sonstigen Gründen nicht möglich oder nicht zumutbar ist.die Wettbewerbsmöglichkeiten anderer Unternehmen in einer für den Wettbewerb auf dem Markt erheblichen Weise ohne sachlich gerechtfertigten Grund beeinträchtigt;2.Entgelte oder sonstige Geschäftsbedingungen fordert, die von denjenigen abweichen, die sich bei wirksamem Wettbewerb mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ergeben würden; hierbei sind insbesondere die Verhaltensweisen von Unternehmen auf vergleichbaren Märkten mit wirksamem Wettbewerb zu berücksichtigen;3.ungünstigere Entgelte oder sonstige Geschäftsbedingungen 




Also irgendwie finde ich den Punkt nicht, den du meinst...Zumal so ein Vertragshandy ja nichts anderes ist...


----------



## Phribos (4. November 2011)

Ich sehe das wie folgt:

Fakt ist doch, dass sich dieses Abo jeder holt, der voraussichtlich noch ein Jahr WoW spielt. Zum Beispiel wegen dem Mount, das gibts ja auch gratis dazu..

Diabolo bekomme ich gratis dazu, kann also auch reinschnuppern.. Vielleicht gefällt mir das ja gar nicht so schlecht.

Nun wirds interessant.. Wenn ich mir die CE von Diabolo kaufen würde (52&#8364; werden mir wegen dem Abo und dem damit bereits vorhandenen Spiel abgezogen), bekomme ich ja noch ein gar nicht so hässliches WoW-Pet dazu.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Sinn der ganzen Übung von Blizzard, uns als Kunden zu binden (*das ist klar, jedes Abo funktioniert offensichtlich so*), aber auch uns über 5 Ecken ein weiteres Pet anzudrehen, für das wir definitiv zu viel bezahlen (weil wir denken "Oh ich hab Diabolo geschenkt bekommen, ist auch gar nicht so schlecht und nu bekomme ich die CE total günstig und auch noch ein Pet dazu"!

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Viele Grüße
Chamallow


----------



## Heynrich (4. November 2011)

Phribos schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Sinn der ganzen Übung von Blizzard, uns als Kunden zu binden



Sach bloß, das is ja n Ding!


----------



## Phribos (4. November 2011)

Wenn Du die Worte danach mit zitiert hättest, wärs nicht ganz so lächerlich.. :-/


----------



## Heynrich (4. November 2011)

Stimmt, aber ich fands lustig, tut mir leid


----------



## Derulu (4. November 2011)

Phribos schrieb:


> Diabolo bekomme ich gratis dazu, kann also auch reinschnuppern.. Vielleicht gefällt mir das ja gar nicht so schlecht.



Ich will aber gar kein Diabolo gratis, mir würde es genügen, wenn ich DiabloIII einfach so (zu dem Abo, das ich soweiso hätte) geschenkt bekomme


----------



## Phribos (4. November 2011)

Aber so ist es doch!


----------



## Phribos (4. November 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber ich fands lustig, tut mir leid



Dir sei verziehen!


----------



## Kersyl (4. November 2011)

Nochmal für alle:

Ihr verpflichtet euch, 12 Monate lang Blizzard die WoW abo gebühren zu zahlen. Das kann nicht gecancelt werden.

Dann bekommt ihr Diablo 3, Tyraels Charger und einen MoP betakey. Ich habs schon gemacht, mir wird auch schon angezeigt das ich theoretisch schon D3 downloaden könnte, es fehlt nur...Das Spiel in der Vollversion seitens Blizzard 


Ich finds megageil da ich definitiv bei WoW bleiben werde. Die Konkurrenz gefällt mir einfach nicht gut genug, als das ich das Spiel gegen ein anderes tauschen würde, von daher ist das Angebot ideal für mich.

Jedem dem's auch so geht oder zumindest so ähnlich sollte das Angebot annehmen, Ist einfach genial


----------



## Derulu (5. November 2011)

Phribos schrieb:


> Aber so ist es doch!



Das Spiel heißt Diablo nicht Diabolo (wenn ich dir den Sarkasmus erklären muss, ist er nicht mehr wirklich lustig)


----------



## Lewita (5. November 2011)

Ich weiss ehrlich nich ob ich den Jahrespass abschliessen soll...

Diablo 3 wird eh gekauft da ich schon Teil 1+2 ein paar Jährchen gespielt habe. Aber da fängt es schon an... Blizzard sagt ich bekomme Diablo 3 Kostenlos das wäre für mich voll ok, das Mount würde ich auch noch in ordnung finden aber nu kommt der große Haken undzwar Mists of Pandaria. 
Ich weiss ehrlich nicht ob ich dieses WoW Addon spielen soll weil mir viele Dinge nicht zusagen. 
Jetzt werden viele sagen "Du bekommst doch nen Betazugang mit dazu!" das ist ja auch schön und gut aber wer schonmal ne Beta gespielt hat, z.b. ich habe an der cata + Wotlk Beta teilgenommen, der weiss das eben Beta Beta ist und das fertige Spiel eben fertig.
Ausserdem streuben sich mir die Haare wenn ich daran denke das man mich mit einer normalerweisen Kostenlosen Beta locken möchte mich zu verpflichten 12 Monate zu zahlen.

Also D3 + Pferd hui... Betazugang nein danke.

Und ich weiss ehrlich nich ob ich noch ein Jahr spielen werde MoP bringt nur wenig überzeugendes mit damit meine ich nicht den Asiastyle eher die Technischen sachen wie Talentbaum usw aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Oder weiss jemand ob man den Betazugang ablehnen könnte? Ich würde mir gerne erst ein Bild machen wenn MoP erscheint weil ich hab wie gesagt bis jetzt noch nie düster in die WoW Zukunft geblickt bis ich von MoP erfahren habe. MoP ist der einzigste Blocker sonst hätte ich den Jahrespass schon längst abgeschlossen.
Hoffe einige Leute hier können sich in meine Zweifel hinenversetzen.

Mfg Lewita


----------



## Derulu (5. November 2011)

Lewita schrieb:


> Oder weiss jemand ob man den Betazugang ablehnen könnte? Ich würde mir gerne erst ein Bild machen wenn MoP erscheint weil ich hab wie gesagt bis jetzt noch nie düster in die WoW Zukunft geblickt bis ich von MoP erfahren habe. MoP ist der einzigste Blocker sonst hätte ich den Jahrespass schon längst abgeschlossen.
> Hoffe einige Leute hier können sich in meine Zweifel hinenversetzen.



Keiner zwingt dich mit vorgehaltener Pistole, dir den Beta-Client aus dem battle.net runterzuladen sobald er bei dir freigeschalten wird...du bekommst lediglich eine Einladung...ob du sie nutzt, ist deine Entscheidung (und wenn du deine Systemdaten nicht vom "Betaprofil" hochladen lässt, bekommst du nicht mal die Einladung)

Wenn du nicht sicher bist, ob du ein ganzes Jahr noch WoW spielen willst, dann nimm das Ding einfach nicht...

Und nein, ich kann mich in deine Zweifel nicht hineinversetzen, immerhin bietet (in meinen Augen) der geplante Talentbaum weitaus mehr "Wahlmöglichkeiten" (da nur noch neue "Skills" bzw. Zusatzfähigkeiten dazukommen und keine %-Erhöhungen der Skills) seinen Charakter zu skillen, als es das aktuell möglich ist (oder zu WotLk möglich war)..lediglich zu Zeiten, als andere noch nicht "kontrollieren" konnten, wie du geskillt bist (vor "Betrachten" und Arsenal), war die Möglichkeit zu "wählen" mannigfaltiger.


----------



## lokker (5. November 2011)

Sorry wenn es die Frage schon gab, aber wie sieht es denn aus wenn man mit Gamecard bezahlt? Im FAQ steht:
*
*"Jegliche dem Account per Gamecard hinzugefügte Spielzeit kann im Rahmen des Jahrespasses genutzt werden. Gamecards lassen sich dem Account jederzeit hinzufügen."

Heißt das ich kann die ganzen 12 Monate auch mit Gamecards (im voraus) bezahlen ohne eine Konto oder sonstiges anzugeben?


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2011)

Angeben musst Du es.


----------



## lokker (5. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Angeben musst Du es.



Hm schade, dann kann ich es eigentlich gleich abbuchen lassen, würde mir immerhin den Weg sparen um die Gamecard zu holen.

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Schlamm (5. November 2011)

Manchmal können Gamecards billiger sein...oder du kriegst eine geschenkt. Eigentlich ganz gut, dass Blizz uns diese Option auch offen hält..


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (6. November 2011)

Da ich, von den Neuerungen bzgl. Pandaria begeistert, wieder anfangen wollte, habe ich auch gleich die Diablo-III-Sache genutzt. Schönes Angebot.


----------



## Eyora (7. November 2011)

Eine Bankverbindung musst du angeben.

Ich benutze allerdings selbst Gametime Cards, schlage immer zu wenn sie günstig sind.
Die Gametime Cards gibst du wie gewohnt ein und die Spielzeit wird verlängert, das heißt bis dahin bucht niemand ab. Die Bankdaten gelten als Sicherheit, damit Blizzard weiß woher Sie das Geld bekommen, wenn du keine Gametimecard mehr angeben solltest.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (10. November 2011)

jezus81 schrieb:


> Echt clever von Blizzard. Man will natürlich verhindern, dass die Spieler sich die starke Konkurrenz anschauen (z.B. SWTOR).
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob das noch ein rechtliches Nachspiel hat. Man könnte immerhin sagen, dass Activision/Blizzard ihre marktbeherrschende Stellung im MMO-Bereich ausnutzen und das Verschenken eines Vollpreis-Blockbuster-Titels wie Diablo 3 gegen 12-monatige Bindung wettbewerbswidrig sei.
> Es ist immerhin bekannt, dass die meisten MMO-Spieler nicht bereit sind mehrere Spiele-Abos parallel zu unterhalten...
> ...




Dann machen sie es halt wie Microsoft und zahlen die Strafe aus der Portokasse.^^


----------



## Eyora (11. November 2011)

> Die relevante Norm des Wettbewerbsrechts ist übrigens § 19 GWB (Gesetz gegen Wettbewerbsbeschränkungen)



Und gegen was soll Blizzard jetzt verstoßen haben? Der Fall des Jahrespasses betrifft keinen der Abschnitte des von dir geposteten Paragraphen. Hattest du ihn eigentlich selbst gelesen?


----------



## k0ller (11. November 2011)

naja werd meinen account(noch 2 monate] auslaufen lassen ,dann werd ich swtor endlich anfangen 
^^


----------



## Firun (11. November 2011)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema, so unsinnige Provokationen wie zum Beispiel *[insert random game here]* wischt mit *[insert random game here]* den Boden lesen wir hier nicht gerne außer dem lenkt es vom Thema ab, Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## candyman3700 (11. November 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> naja werd meinen account(noch 2 monate] auslaufen lassen ,dann werd ich swtor endlich anfangen
> ^^


Muss dir Recht geben.
Die Abozahlen belegen deine Meinung.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (11. November 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> naja werd meinen account(noch 2 monate] auslaufen lassen ,dann werd ich swtor endlich anfangen
> ^^


Dann sehen wir uns in 3 Monaten in Azeroth.


----------



## Rilgamon (12. November 2011)

Beeindruckend wie Blizz mit seinen Kunden umgeht. Sie scheinen nicht zu wissen, dass die elterliche Freigabe die einzige Möglichkeit ist bestimmte Dinge in WoW einzustellen.

Hab grad Post bekommen ...


> *
> **Sie erhalten diese E-Mail, da Sie als Elternteil oder Erziehungsberechtigter auf einem Battle.net-Account eingetragen sind und der Besitzer dieses Accounts sich für den World of Warcraft-Jahrespass angemeldet hat. Diese Aktion gewährt Spielern eine kostenlose Version von Diablo III, wenn diese sich für ein 12-monatiges Abonnement von World of Warcraft verpflichten.*
> 
> *Da Diablo III jedoch USK-16 eingestuft wurde, wird diese Aktion automatisch am 28.11.2011 von dem entsprechenden Account entfernt und der Accountbesitzer wird wieder in der Lage sein, sein Abonnement zu modifizieren.*


 


und ja, ich bin 38


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2011)

Rilgamon schrieb:


> Beeindruckend wie Blizz mit seinen Kunden umgeht. Sie scheinen nicht zu wissen, dass die elterliche Freigabe die einzige Möglichkeit ist bestimmte Dinge in WoW einzustellen.
> 
> Hab grad Post bekommen ...
> 
> ...



Du scheinst eher nicht zu wissen (oder eher doch, es ist die nur egal), dass Menschen unter 16 Jahren(und darauf scheint deine "elterliche Freigabe" hinauszulaufen) eben DiabloIII nicht spielen dürfen. 
Wer als Erwachsener versucht, Blizzard "auszutricksen" (die "elteliche Freigabe" ist NICHT dazu da, bei Erwachsenen irgendwelche Dinge, die ihnen nicht bleiben auszuschalten, das ist NICHT vorgesehen). muss eben mit den Konsequenzen, die sich daraus ergeben (kein Jahrepass, kein DiabloIII auf diesem Account möglich) leben. Wo man hier jetzt Probleme mit dem Kundenumgang ausmachen kann ist mir schleierhaft, schließlich ist es nicht Blizzards Schuld, dass du dich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer du es tust, als Minderjähriger ausgibst...ich sehe es eher als Kundenservice (oder den "Eltern" gegenüber) wenn sie überprüfen, ob der Accountinhaber, die Spiele die er "aktivieren" möchte, überhaupt spielen darf laut USK...
Wer den Kinderaccount aufgrund seiner Vorteile nutzen will, muss eben auch mit seinen Nachteilen (für "Erwachsene") dieser leben

BTW: wo ist eigentlich das Problem dabei, wenn die E-Mail sowieso an dich geht, schriftlich zu bestätigen dass dein "Kind" über 16 ist bzw. du darüber Bescheid weißt




candyman3700 schrieb:


> Muss dir Recht geben.
> Die Abozahlen belegen deine Meinung.



Die Abozahlen belegen, dass er seinen Account auslaufen lässt? Wie tun sie das denn bitte?


----------



## candyman3700 (12. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du scheinst eher nicht zu wissen (oder eher doch, es ist die nur egal), dass Menschen unter 16 Jahren(und darauf scheint deine "elterliche Freigabe" hinauszulaufen) eben DiabloIII nicht spielen dürfen.
> Wer als Erwachsener versucht, Blizzard "auszutricksen" (die "elteliche Freigabe" ist NICHT dazu da, bei Erwachsenen irgendwelche Dinge, die ihnen nicht bleiben auszuschalten, das ist NICHT vorgesehen). muss eben mit den Konsequenzen, die sich daraus ergeben (kein Jahrepass, kein DiabloIII auf diesem Account möglich) leben. Wo man hier jetzt Probleme mit dem Kundenumgang ausmachen kann ist mir schleierhaft, schließlich ist es nicht Blizzards Schuld, dass du dich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer du es tust, als Minderjähriger ausgibst...ich sehe es eher als Kundenservice (oder den "Eltern" gegenüber) wenn sie überprüfen, ob der Accountinhaber, die Spiele die er "aktivieren" möchte, überhaupt spielen darf laut USK...
> Wer den Kinderaccount aufgrund seiner Vorteile nutzen will, muss eben auch mit seinen Nachteilen (für "Erwachsene") dieser leben
> 
> ...



naja redet euch wow nur weiter schön, irgendwan werdet auch ihr aufwachen^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. November 2011)

Worin besteht eigentlich der Vorteil eines "Kinderaccounts", bzw. den Elternmodus zu aktivieren?


----------



## Lordcocain (12. November 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> naja redet euch wow nur weiter schön, irgendwan werdet auch ihr aufwachen^^



wir reden wow nicht schön. wir finden es schön. Es mag für dich erstaunlich klingen, aber es gibt durchaus Menschen die anderer Meinung sind als du. Oder die andere Vorlieben haben. 

btw: Aufgewacht bin ich heut Morgen um 8.^^

@ Vorposter: Mit der elterlichen Freigabe konnte man das ganze Kram um die Battle.net Freundesliste blocken.


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> naja redet euch wow nur weiter schön, irgendwan werdet auch ihr aufwachen^^



Wir reden es uns nicht schön..wir finden es schön...da gibt es nichts "aufzuwachen"

Bist du eigentlich immer so intolerant, dass nur deine Meinung zählt und du vermeinst, alle anderen außer dir wären auf dem Holzweg ("irgendwanN werdet auch ihr aufwachen") oder nur bei Dingen die Blizzard un WoW angehen? Wenn es letzteres ist: Warum bist du dort so intolerant un d vor allem so gehässig? Hat dich Blizzard seelisch verletzt? Dich mit einem anderen Mann betrogen (da redet der EX-Partner dann auch meistens schlecht vor anderen, am besten gemeinsamen Bekannten, aber eigentlich vor allen, schlecht über den/die EX und was für ein/e ***** doch nicht wäre) ? Erklär es mir bitte, ich möchte einfach nur verstehen, wie man ein Computerspiel so hassen kann, wie eine ehemalige betrügerische Liebe, dass man es allen anderen versucht auch schlecht zu reden, und das permanent...


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> naja redet euch wow nur weiter schön, irgendwan werdet auch ihr aufwachen^^



Ich hab von dir kein Post gehört der nicht komplett gegen WoW war.
Also bevor alle die an WoW Spaß haben "aufwachen" sollen, such du dir lieber professionelle (!!!) Hilfe damit du aus dem Forum eines, von dir verhassten, Spiels rauskommst.

Ich spiel WoW auch nurnoch bis zum Release von SWTOR, aber desswegen ziehe ich nicht darüber her.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. November 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> @ Vorposter: Mit der elterlichen Freigabe konnte man das ganze Kram um die Battle.net Freundesliste blocken.


Und alternativ benutzt man sie einfach nicht.


----------



## Vyren (13. November 2011)

Morning,

hätte hierzu dann eine Frage...

Wenn ich den Jahrespass abschließe muss ich dann am Ende des Jahres erst die 168 Euro zahlen?
Oder kann ich das auch in mtl. Raten abzahlen?

Antwort wär nett, bitte nur mit Ahnung... kenne schon die WoW-Com. kA und Maul aufreißen... -.-'


Cheers Vyren


----------



## Vyren (13. November 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> naja redet euch wow nur weiter schön, irgendwan werdet auch ihr aufwachen^^



Deine Meinung interessiert keinen...??


----------



## k0ller (13. November 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich hab von dir kein Post gehört der nicht komplett gegen WoW war.
> Also bevor alle die an WoW Spaß haben "aufwachen" sollen, such du dir lieber professionelle (!!!) Hilfe damit du aus dem Forum eines, von dir verhassten, Spiels rauskommst.
> 
> Ich spiel WoW auch nurnoch bis zum Release von SWTOR, aber desswegen ziehe ich nicht darüber her.


----------



## k0ller (13. November 2011)

genau^^


----------



## Jesbi (13. November 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Jahrespass abschließe muss ich dann am Ende des Jahres erst die 168 Euro zahlen?
> Oder kann ich das auch in mtl. Raten abzahlen?



Du zahlst, wenn Du schon ein Abo hattest ganz normal weiter (monatlich, viertel-, halbjährlich..) oder entscheidest dich für eines der Modelle.


----------



## Vyren (13. November 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Du zahlst, wenn Du schon ein Abo hattest ganz normal weiter (monatlich, viertel-, halbjährlich..) oder entscheidest dich für eines der Modelle.



Axo, danke !


----------



## Loony555 (15. November 2011)

Da ich ohnehin seit Jahren wow abonniert habe, und sich daran garantiert so schnell nichts ändern wird, (denn ich freue mich tierisch auf MoP), habe ich den Jahrespass auch sofort abgeschlossen. Ist schon ein super Deal. Neues (und richtig tolles) Hottehü für Wow, Diablo 3 für umme, ich bin echt begeistert.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. November 2011)

Meine Frage ist die, ob Blizzard den Jahresbetrag vollständig mit einer Buchung einzieht (weil man ja rechtlich gesehen ohnehin für ein Jahr gebunden ist) oder ob der Betrag nach wie vor in Monatsschritten eingezogen wird. 

Edit: lese gerade, dass die Buchungen monatlich normal weiterlaufen ... Frage geklärt ... es sei denn, jemand schreibt jetzt etwas anderes


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. November 2011)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist die, ob Blizzard den Jahresbetrag vollständig mit einer Buchung einzieht (weil man ja rechtlich gesehen ohnehin für ein Jahr gebunden ist) oder ob der Betrag nach wie vor in Monatsschritten eingezogen wird.
> 
> Edit: lese gerade, dass die Buchungen monatlich normal weiterlaufen ... Frage geklärt ... es sei denn, jemand schreibt jetzt etwas anderes



Deine Info ist richtig, es ändert sich letztendlich nichts. Du brauchst nur ein aktives Abo, wie Du zahlst ist egal, mußt Dich jetzt halt für ein Jahr festlegen. Du kannst das Jahr sogar dann mit Gametimecards voll machen.


----------



## BoP78 (15. November 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> naja redet euch wow nur weiter schön, irgendwan werdet auch ihr aufwachen^^



Und wenn wir aufwachen bist du hoffentlich weg...


----------



## Nermanu (15. November 2011)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir aufwachen bist du hoffentlich weg...



n1


Zum Thema hab mir den Jahrespass auch geholt is ne geile sache und alle anderen mmos werden so oder so an wow apprallen wie wenn ein pala früher Bubble-RS gemacht hat^^


----------



## Akium (8. Dezember 2011)

Und... ? Wie ist es gekommen ? 

Das Ganze war nix anderes wie ein Diaboloverkauf für round 100 &#8364;. Die wussten relativ genau, dass 4.3 für Vielspieler eine weitgehende Luftnummer ist, der sich in 2012 zur gähnenden Durststrecke entwickelt. 



Im Grunde wird die Durststrecke noch viel länger wie in WoLK. Exakt hierauf war der Jahrespass-Deal zugeschnitten.

Amüsant zu lesen im Blizz-Form: " Ich ärger mich so, dass ich den Jahrepass abgeschlossen habe" löl


----------



## Potpotom (8. Dezember 2011)

lol, sry


----------



## Morisson (8. Dezember 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> naja redet euch wow nur weiter schön, irgendwan werdet auch ihr aufwachen^^



/sign

Ganz offensichtlich ist das eine Notlösung für ein hausgemachtes Problem.


----------



## Eyora (8. Dezember 2011)

Was für einen miesen Charakter muss man besitzen, um sich am elend oder dem Unglück anderer zu erfreuen?
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich es erschreckend finde das es Menschen gibt die zu einer solch wieder wertigen Aussage, ja allein dem Gedanken fähig sind. Auch wenn man in einem Forum seine Meinung, frei, vertreten darf, finde ich doch das man ein wenig ethischen Anstand zeigen sollte.

Bahhh... ich bin stink sauer, und das nur aufgrund eines mehr als offensichtlich gedankenlosen Kommentares... wobei man selbst dann mehr anstand besitzen sollte.

Ich habe erst letztens mein Pferd bekommen, und finde es super. Benutze kein anderes Reittier mehr 
Vor allem die göttlich scheinenden Schweife an den Seiten finde ich gut.


----------



## Derulu (8. Dezember 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> " Ich ärger mich so, dass ich den Jahrepass abgeschlossen habe"



Da bleibt zu sagen 

"Man hat mir ein Pony versprochen"


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Aufregen über diese Aktion ist doch nur ein Sturm im Wasserglas ... der Grund ist klar, Blizz möchte bei vermutlich stärker werdender Konkurrenz Spieler im Spiel halten, bis die neue Erweiterung kommt, ein aus Anbietersicht doch durchaus nachvollziehbarer Grund. 

Niemand wird gezwungen das zu machen, wer eh bei WoW bleiben möchte bekommt ein Mount (dazu komme ich gleich noch mal) und nen sicher cooles zweites Spiel on top geschenkt. Was gibt es da bitte zu meckern?

Wer sich nicht sicher ist, ob er bei WoW bleibt, läßt die Finger von dem Angebot und spielt gemütlich mit gamecard weiter. Das ist doch das Gute an Angeboten, man kann sie ausschlagen (ausser sie kommen von Vito Corleone ;-)

Abschließend noch zu dem Mount ... liebes Blizz-Team ... hört doch bitte mal mit diesem "Blinki-Blinki- es glänz in der Sonne-design" auf. Fast alles was in den Jahren kam, ist so designed, dass es zu nem Menschen-Paladin in Sturmwind passen mag, aber nie und nimmer zu nem UD oder Orc-Warri ... wenn ich schon auf das Levelgear meines UD Warris sehe, was gülden-glänzend in der Sonne sich spiegelt, könnt ich im Strahl brechen (ich warte auf das BG, wo ich angemault werde, weil ich keinen Lichtblitz gespammt habe) und nun reitet in OG derzeit gefühlt die Hälfte aller Leute mit diesem glänze Ponny rum ... Beim nächste Mal bitte mal nen Mount was eher der Hölle entsprungen ist und zum UD oder Orc passt ... das wäre mein Wunsch ;-))

Sowas wie Durn der Nimmersatte zum Reiten ... ;-)


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Dezember 2011)

Jimmy Hendrix ist *TOT*, Jim Morrison ist *TOT*, Kurt Cobain ist *TOT*


Und mir ist auch schon ganz schlecht!

Wenn ich aufwache und merke, WoW macht mir keinen Spass mehr, höre ich damit auf---Punkt.
So lange spiele ich es noch mit Spass und Freude.
Ich habe zwar kein anderes MMorpG gespielt, aber genug gesehen um mir ein eigenes Bild machen zu können. Dazu fällt mir dann grade mal so ein: 

DaoC (Dark ages of Camelott)--- Menschen spielen Menschen, gutes Klassensystem und durch 3 Fraktionen und gutes Balancing geiles PvP.

Aoc (Ages of Conan)--- Menschen spielen Menschen, größtenteils auf PvP ausgelegt und durch viele Spielmechaniken, Grafiken ect. zu Recht ab 18, trotzdem find ich es GROTTIG

Und dann gibt es da noch so eins, wo mir gerade der Name entfallen ist, ich es aber mal kurz beschreiben möchte: Charaktere im Animestyle gehalten 2D Ansicht mit Ambitionen zum 3D. _Levelbandbreite von 0-99, PLUS den sogenannten "Rebirth", sprich nochmal Level 1-99._ 
Das erste mal als ich es sah, sagte ich zu den beiden, welche das Spiel gerade spielte:"Cool, ein C64 Emulator?! *fg*" woraufhin ich übelst angeflamet wurde "Neeeiin das ist ein online Spiel und schau mal her, alles echte Menschen die hier rumlaufen!!!" was mich dann dazu veranlasste, nachdem ich erfuhr, daß es damals sogar ein Abopflichtges Spiel war, mir den Lachkrampf für zu Hause aufzusparen. Habe das selbe Spiel dann bei nem Freund gesehen, welcher es auch Jahre spielte und mir vor einiger Zeit erzählte, das es davon sogar nen 2ten Teil gab, welcher aber weltweit floppte. Jetzt gibt es davon noch eine free2play Version + Bezahlmodus. Na ja, wenn ich daran denke kann ich mir ein Grinsen einfach nicht verkneifen *gg* 

Fazit: Viele MMorpGs die auf dem Markt sind, aber keine drölfmionen Spieler oder Abos aufweisen können haben trotzdem ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Und Diablo3 hat mich bissher nicht so vom Hocker gehauen, das ich dafür mir nen Jahrespass abonieren würde. 
Nur für so ein ***blingbling*** Ponny und den MistvonPandaria Betakey binde ich mich nicht für 12 Monate an WoW. Vielleicht gibt es mich schon Morgen nicht mehr (was ich zwar nicht hoffe, aber auch nicht ausschließen kann).


So long 



Ford

Edit: Hab grad mit dem besagten Freund teleniert. Er hat mir noch mal den Namen des Spieles genannt: Raknarok online *muahahahahaha* sry das konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Nostromoss (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ehrlich gesagt ist das Model von verpflichte Dich jetzt 12 Monate zu WOW und Du bekommst D3 Kostenlos ( Kostenfrei) dazu. Wir geben dir auch ..... mit bei; Nichts weiter als wenn Ihr eine Zeitschrift wie Buffed Mag ( keine Werbung nur Beispiel( ach sind ja auf Buffed.de )) abboniert und dafür eine Prämie bekommt!
Ich habe mir damals auch die PcPlayer( gibbet nicht mehr) abboniert gehabt damit ich D2 habe.

Es ist somit nicht wie mehrfach gesagt "Rechtsfraglich" schaut Euch das ganze Angebot doch mal an. Ihr werdet darauf hingewiesen das Ihr Euch 12 Monate verpflichtet und auf eine Kündigung innerhalb der Zeit auf die Kündigung verpflichtet. Nun sieht es ja so aus das man aus Laufzeitverträgen zwar jederzeit aussteigen kann, aber der "Verkäufer" auf Schadensersatz wegen Zugesicherter Eigenschaften ( WOW Spielzeit, D3, Betazugang und IG Gegenstände) Regress fordern kann. Also was passiert wohl ? Aberkennung zugesicherter Eigenschaften ( Vertragsbestandteil durch Blizz) und evt. Sperrung des Accounts bis zur Zeitweisen Kündigung. Wobei letzteres ich nicht denke.

In meinen Augen ein legitimes Verhalten mit diesen Angebot. Wie viele holen sich ein Subventioniertes Handy zu Ihren Laufzeitverträgen die heut zu Tage 10 Euro im Monat höher sind weil das Gerät mit eingerechnet wird ( 24x 10= 240 + Anzahlung ( z.b. 69€)= 309 €). Das schlimme daran ist ja : Viele wiesen nicht mal drauf hin als Das hochkam.

Das Angebot von Blizzard ist gut und Fair, jeder wird drauf hingewiesen bei der Anmeldung was man Willens ist zu Leisten, wenn man den Vertrag eingeht.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Dezember 2011)

Nostromoss schrieb:


> Es ist somit nicht wie mehrfach gesagt "Rechtsfraglich" schaut Euch das ganze Angebot doch mal an. Ihr werdet darauf hingewiesen das Ihr Euch 12 Monate verpflichtet und auf eine Kündigung innerhalb der Zeit auf die Kündigung verpflichtet. Nun sieht es ja so aus das man aus Laufzeitverträgen zwar jederzeit aussteigen kann, aber der "Verkäufer" auf Schadensersatz wegen Zugesicherter Eigenschaften ( WOW Spielzeit, D3, Betazugang und IG Gegenstände) Regress fordern kann. Also was passiert wohl ? Aberkennung zugesicherter Eigenschaften ( Vertragsbestandteil durch Blizz) und evt. Sperrung des Accounts bis zur Zeitweisen Kündigung. Wobei letzteres ich nicht denke.




Sry .. aber sehr viel wirres Zeug. Will garnicht drauf eingehen, Dich nur noch mal drauf hinweisen, dass die hier im Forum angesprochenen Wettbewerbsverstösse nicht den Blizzard-Kunden sondern Wettbewerber benachteiligen und dies ist nicht soooooo weit hergeholt. Ein komplett neu entwickeltes Spiel im Rahmen eines Kopplungsgeschäftes zu verschenken, dessen Entwicklung vllt. 80 Millionen Euro oder mehr gekostet hat, hat schon einen kleinen Beigeschmack.

Beispiel. Ein Busunternehmen läßt 2 Monate alle Kunden umsonst mitfahren, um u.a. einen Mitwettbewerber, welcher die gleiche Strecke bedient, aus dem Markt zu drängen oder zumind. in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen. Macht dies nun noch ein Busunternehmen mit einer Marktbeherrschung von mehr als sagen wir mal 60 oder 70 % wird dies die entsprechenden Gremien auf den Plan rufen.

Dieses Beispiel zeigt, gut für den Kunden (wer fährt nicht gern umsonst) /= gut für den Wettbewerb und letzteres wird eben auch durch Gesetze geschützt.

So long


----------



## Varitu (8. Dezember 2011)

@hamburgperle,

bei deinem Vergelich hinkt aber etwas. bevor das besagte Busunternehmen dir die 2 Freimonate schenkt, mußt du dich aber verpflichten bei denen ein Bahnabo(deren eigene Regionalbahn) für 12 Monate abzuschließen und zu bezahlen.
Und siehe da, da wird nichts geschenkt. Du schließt da auch ein abo ab und hast was anderes dafür Gratis.

Am Ende hast aber so gesehen dem Busunternehmen mit dem Abo einen Gewinn bescherrt, egal ob du jetzt 2 Moante kostenlos fährst oder nicht.
Und wer das Bahnabo nicht will, kann einfach weiter bezahlt Bus fahren, aber verpflichtet sioch zu nichts.


----------



## dashofi (8. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten  : 

Ich habe den Jahrespass abgeschlossen und bekomme Diablo 3 gratis, ich möchte aber gerne die [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Collector's Edition *[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*muss ich jetzt nochmal soviel Geld ausgeben für die CE ? *[/font]


----------



## Nostromoss (8. Dezember 2011)

Dashofi: Indirekt ja, weil du ja die CE kaufen musst im Geschäft. Ergo dann 2 mal d3 hättest, aber Blizz gibt dir 4 Freimonate für WOW wenn Du die CE registrierst, Anstelle der "Gratisversion".

Hamburgperle, verzeih mein Durcheinander in meinen Posting hab es nicht so mit Satzgliederung Grammatik etc. Der Kern ist aber ersichtlich mit dem was ich schrieb. 

Dein Busunternehmen tut das ohne Gegenleistung also Freiwillig, Blizzard verkauft etwas mit einer Bindung (Angebot eines Laufzeitvertrages) Desweiteren habe ich heute ein ABO entdeckt welches , wenn du jemanden dafür wirbst, Dir die neue WOW Erweiterung ( Erscheinungsdatum unbekannt) als Prämie verspricht! 
Hmmm ist das nicht fast das selbe was Du so mit deinem Bus, Wettbewerbsverzerrung angesprochen hast? In meinen Augen nach Deinem Text wäre das auch ja dann auch ein Fall für das Gestz oder nicht ? 


Wenn jemand mit solchen Sachen wirbt und auf die Kosten aufmerksam macht ist es der Kunde welcher frei entscheidet.

Außerdem ist das denke ich auch zu schauen mit wievielen Spieler Blizz rechnen kann über das nächste Jahr für Ihre PR.


----------



## dashofi (8. Dezember 2011)

Also habe ich das so richtig verstanden : Ich kaufe die CE für 100 Euro (Wie auch immer) und wenn ich die dann registriere bekomme ich für WOW 4 Monate Spielzeit ?


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2011)

Korrekt.


----------



## Anowo (9. Dezember 2011)

Ihr habt alle Problem hier ;-)
 Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Ich habe mir das Angebot geholt, weil ich eh nie vorhatte mit WoW aufzuhören im nächsten Jahr.
Egal ob SWTOR oder GW2 rauskommen. Und auch egal das mir MOP erstmal nicht so zusagt.


----------



## Eyora (12. Dezember 2011)

Mal davon abzusehen, das dieses oder ähnliche Angebote in keinster Form illegal oder auch nur anrüchig wären.
Was ein Hersteller mit seinen Produkten macht ist Gottlob ihm selbst überlassen.
Immerhin leben wir in einer Marktwirtschaft. Davon ab, wenn es für andere Spiele-Firmen reizvoll wäre könnten sie dieses genauso gut machen.
Das z.B. EA mit dem neuen SW:Tor nicht alle Abonenten für ein Jahr verpflichtet, und dafür dann das neue FIFA beilegt, ist allein deren 
Firmenpolitik. Aber machbar wäre es. Für neue kleine Unternehmen in einen heiß umkämpften Markt einzusteigen, ist und sollte auch immer schwer sein.
Aber die hier aufgeführten Rechtlichen Punkte sind nichts als nebelkerzen und Gehen in Richtung Verschwörungstheorie( gesundes Halbwissen gemischt mit persönlichen Ängsten.)


----------



## Pakart (12. Dezember 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Sry .. aber sehr viel wirres Zeug. Will garnicht drauf eingehen, Dich nur noch mal drauf hinweisen, dass die hier im Forum angesprochenen Wettbewerbsverstösse nicht den Blizzard-Kunden sondern Wettbewerber benachteiligen und dies ist nicht soooooo weit hergeholt. Ein komplett neu entwickeltes Spiel im Rahmen eines Kopplungsgeschäftes zu verschenken, dessen Entwicklung vllt. 80 Millionen Euro oder mehr gekostet hat, hat schon einen kleinen Beigeschmack.
> 
> Beispiel. Ein Busunternehmen läßt 2 Monate alle Kunden umsonst mitfahren, um u.a. einen Mitwettbewerber, welcher die gleiche Strecke bedient, aus dem Markt zu drängen oder zumind. in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen. Macht dies nun noch ein Busunternehmen mit einer Marktbeherrschung von mehr als sagen wir mal 60 oder 70 % wird dies die entsprechenden Gremien auf den Plan rufen.
> 
> ...



Du willst mir jetzt also sagen das der Markt für Busfahrten dem für Computer(PC) Spiele entspricht. D.H. das Activision Blizzard eine marktbeherrschende Stellung besitzt? 

Sorry, aber das ist dann insgesamt doch etwas sehr Weit hergeholt. Wenn du den Markt für MMOs einzeln siehst(was wohl an der Praxis vorbeigehen würde, da ich glaube das viele WoW Spieler auch ab und an mal ein anderes Spiel anschauen) mag das hinkommen, aber selbst dann stellt der Übergriff auf den Rest das Computerspielemarktes mMn keinen so großen Eingriff dar, um die Wettbewerber zu benachteiligen. 

Aber wenn doch, sprich doch mal mit nem Wettbewerber, ob die sich deswegen mal an das Kartellamt wenden möchten. Have Fun.


----------



## Koizumi (15. Januar 2012)

Das Diabolo wird doch sicher mit meinem BattleNet-Account verbunden?
Könnte ich meinen Mann mit meinem Account Diabolo spielen lassen während ich WoW spiele?


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2012)

Ohne es zu wissen würde ich behaupten: ja.

Denn immerhin gehören dir ja beide spiele und damit hättest Du ein recht in beiden eingeloggt zu sein. Und sei es nur um Diablo3 zu spielen bis du in Wow deine Dungeongruppe hast.


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. Januar 2012)

Da man sich parallel in WoW und SC2 einloggen kann, geh ich zu 99,99% davon aus, daß auch mit D3 zu können.


----------

